# Dirt Rally



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

Codemasters announces--and releases--the next entry in its racing series today.

ust days after revealing a new Overlord game that will take the series in a controversial new direction, Codemasters has made another announcement for one of its other major franchises. The UK-based publisher on Monday announced--and released--the next entry in the Dirt racing series, called Dirt Rally.

An unfinished version of the game is available now on Steam Early Access for $31.49. Releasing the game on Early Access "scares the absolute crap out of us, but in a good way," Codemasters said on the game's Steam page. "We want you to feel like part of the development team and help us build a better game."Though Dirt Rally may not be a finished product, it's not lacking for elements and features. Available now in the game are a total of 36 rally stages (Monte Carlo, Greece, and Wales are three examples) and 17 cars, ranging from "1960s classics" to modern vehicles. In the future, Codemasters will add more cars and environments to Dirt Rally, including some circuits from the 2015 FIA World Rallycross Championship.

This content will be free.

"We won't be charging anything for that new content. Regardless of when you join us, you'll have access to everything we produce for our early access period at no extra cost," Codemasters said. "Over the coming months we'll be adding more cars, more tracks, new game modes, and features we haven't even thought of yet--features that you are going to think of and help us build."

In terms of gameplay, Codemasters says Dirt Rally delivers "simulation handling" by way of a new physics model that "simulates everything from the way the surface of the road behaves to limited slip differentials." Dirt Rally also comes with asynchronous events, including daily, weekly, and monthly challenges.

There's also a Team Management feature that lets players hire (and fire if need be) crew members. Online league support is also included for Dirt Rally; players can join up to six leagues. What's more, anyone who buys Dirt Rally on Steam Early Access will receive a free Dirt Rally livery for the Subaru Impreza 1995 car.


Codemasters went on to say that it hopes players will submit their feedback about Dirt Rally so the developers can make changes as a result.

Finally, the developer said it understands not everyone will like the fact that Codemasters has decided to take the Early Access route with Dirt Rally, but hopes fans will support them all the same.

"We know Steam Early Access isn't for everybody; a lot of you are going to be disappointed that you can't play Dirt Rally right now, but we want you to still feel a part of it and where we're going," Codemasters said. "Join in with everything we're doing, watch other players' YouTube videos and livestreams, talk to the people who are playing it, and tell us what you want. You're not excluded from any of this and your thoughts and ideas about what we're up to are just as important."

Dirt Rally will be in Steam Early Access at least through the end of 2015. An official release date for the full, final version of the game has not been announced, however. Meanwhile, Codemasters said it will consider bringing Dirt Rally to consoles if there is enough demand.

For a closer look at Dirt Rally, check out some images in the gallery at the bottom of this post. The game's system requirements, along with a list of supported racing wheels, are listed below courtesy of Codemasters.

Minimum Specifications

OS: Windows 7 64 bit or Windows 8.1 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon x2 Dual Core or Intel Core 2 Duo Processor @ 2.4Ghz
Memory: 4GB RAM
Graphics: AMD HD5450 or Nvidia GT430 or Intel HD4000 with 1GB of VRAM
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 30GB available space
Sound Card: Direct X compatible soundcard
Recommended Specifications

OS: Windows 7 64 bit or Windows 8.1 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX-8150 or Intel Core i5 4670K
Memory: 8GB RAM
Graphics: AMD R9 290 or Nvidia GTX780
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 30GB available space
Sound Card: Direct X compatible soundcard
What wheels and controllers are supported by DiRT Rally?

Official Xbox 360 Wireless Pad
Official Xbox 360 Wired Pad
Logitech G27
Logitech G25
Thrustmaster T500 RS Racing Wheel
Thrustmaster T500 RS F1 Racing Wheel
Fanatec Clubsport Base v1
Fanatec Clubsport Base v2
This is not the final list of supported wheels; others will work, but they are "not officially supported yet," Codemasters said.

Source : Gamespot


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

Its AWESOME. It has Dirt, Snow, Greenies and everything a rally lover wants.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2015)

Seems nice. So Rally? Does it mean it will be like Burnout Paradise and Project Cars, or simulation like Grid?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Seems nice. So Rally? Does it mean it will be like Burnout Paradise and Project Cars, or simulation like Grid?



Rally means simulation, basically long driving


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Seems nice. So Rally? Does it mean it will be like Burnout Paradise and Project Cars, or simulation like Grid?



Burnout Paradise is a pure Arcade racer. Project Cars is most probably a Semi-Simulator like Grid.
Rally races are the races where you usually race against the clock and not the racers really. These are long races in which you have to set time for each sector and the best one wins. Play Dirt 2 and Dirt 3 to get an idea about rally racing. I am suggesting these two as these are relatively new with good adorable graphics.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 30, 2015)

*PCGamer:* Dirt Rally (EA) Review


----------



## quad_core (May 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Burnout Paradise is a pure Arcade racer. Project Cars is most probably a Semi-Simulator like Grid.
> .




Project Cars is a Simulator , if I m not wrong ! On topic, really looking forward to DiRT Rally ! I have completed Dirt 2 and used to play DiRT3 quite a lot , online with my friend. I hope this stays true to its name and doesn't disappoint !


----------



## Pasapa (May 1, 2015)

I really want this game to have the full blown rally world championship, but maybe that's too much to ask..


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 7, 2015)

Dirt Rally 1.0 Edition is out (out of Early Access)

- - - Updated - - -

​


----------



## zapout (Dec 8, 2015)

It's available on steam for 821 rs. 
Is it the final version or the preview one?

Also,  can you guys confirm the game size from steam store. 
I'm inclined to purchase this, but don't want to left my pc on for huge data download(electricity bill ,  and if it turns out to be 18gb game then I've to left my pc on for a whole week ).


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2015)

This is the final version. And from what I can see, it will be a *HUGE *installation:-

*steamdb.info/app/310560/depots/


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 8, 2015)

Skud said:


> This is the final version. And from what I can see, it will be a *HUGE *installation:-
> 
> *steamdb.info/app/310560/depots/


I had the early access version, now it's showing a 10gb update


----------



## zapout (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow, download size is more than 31gb. 
I'll wait for physical copy.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 10, 2015)

I bought the early access version during this month's steam sale. It was 18.1 GB. When it was released fully, on 7th Dec, there was an update of 10.5GB and I am still updating it (512kbps bsnl ). AFAIK , codemasters dont sell Physical copies for PC anymore, So steam is only option I think.
Anyway, is anyone interested in playing DiRT Rally online  ? Please post your Steam IDs


----------



## Vyom (Dec 10, 2015)

quad_core said:


> Anyway, is anyone interested in playing DiRT Rally online  ? Please post your Steam IDs



Yes. But first I need to buy it. Maybe on December steam sale.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 10, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Yes. But first I need to buy it. Maybe on December steam sale.



Cool. Let me know your steam ID or just update this thread once you buy and install it. Its a pretty hard game with a steep learning curve . I have played around 6-7 hours . Steering Wheel is highly recommended !


----------



## Alok (Dec 10, 2015)

zapout said:


> Wow, download size is more than 31gb.
> I'll wait for physical copy.



These days a new trend is lurking in Physical copies that it contains only setup.exe


----------



## zapout (Dec 11, 2015)

Dammit... Going to buy it on Christmas sale then. 

It'll be easier for me to pirate it,  but I want to buy games from now on.  It's going to be pain in the ass, but this game is worth it .


----------



## quad_core (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay , so the final version has finished downloading from steam, planning to play it today !


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 21, 2015)

quad_core said:


> Anyway, is anyone interested in playing DiRT Rally online  ? Please post your Steam IDs



Sure, add me
Id- popprita


----------



## quad_core (Jan 1, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Sure, add me
> Id- popprita



OK, I will add you.


----------

